# who makes the best wheels?



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

This will probably be opinionated but I'd like to know the best wheel manufacture.

Rolex is to watches as ???? is to wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ours are the best


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

anything made in USA.


----------



## ajnardo (Aug 29, 2012)

bbs, ssr, borbet, ronal, are all very good wheels and "classic" companies. rotiform, fifteen52, ccw also have high quality wheels. pretty much any forged wheel is going to be high quality.


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I think it may be any big multinational company


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Phaeton specific wheels*

I've got a W12 Phaeton. When I bought it aftermarket wheels were already installed with no OEM wheels included in the deal. The wheels are Chinese made and look good but are a multi fit type which means there is not an exact fit on the hub. This causes issues with ride quality when the wheel does not exactly fit the hub.
What I'm interested in is an aftermarket wheel that is an exact fit and not a one wheel fits all type. Do the above companies offer products like this?

Cantrell


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you running hubrings? We do our forged wheels in your custom specs so everything fits like a glove.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

syntax said:


> anything made in USA.


:thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

syntax said:


> anything made in USA.


Now that is funny!


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Anything FORGED as opposed to CAST. As is said: you get what you pay for.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Bradley9 said:


> My vote is for Bridge Stone, The tires made by Bridge Stone are really durable and trust able. I like these very much.




We're not discussing tires.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

BBS and Volk/Rays get my votes.


----------



## OHHGNARRRLY (Sep 18, 2013)

BBS > *

:thumbup:


----------



## OHHGNARRRLY (Sep 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you running hubrings? We do our forged wheels in your custom specs so everything fits like a glove.


:thumbup:

pricey though. that's the problem with rotiform. though your wheels are probably better quality than rotiform.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Add HRE to your list.


----------

